# τίκτω = give birth to, bring forth



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Έχει πλάκα μερικές φορές από πού ξεκινώ να σκαλίζω κάτι και πόσα ενδιαφέροντα βγαίνουν στη διαδρομή. Κάπου διάβασα χτες ότι «ουδείς γνωρίζει τι τέξεται η επιούσα» και αναρωτήθηκα για δύο πράγματα. Το δεύτερο ήταν: γιατί, ενώ η _*επιούσα*_ (η επιούσα ημέρα, από το ρήμα _έπειμι_) είναι η επόμενη μέρα, ο _άρτος ο επιούσιος_ είναι ο καθημερινός; Για αυτόν το γρίφο διαβάστε πρώτα εδώ.

Όπως γράφει στο ΛΝΕΓ: Η λέξη απαντά για πρώτη φορά στην Καινή Διαθήκη ως ένα από τα αιτήματα της Κυριακής Προσευχής, πβ. Ματθ. 6.11 _τον άρτον ημών τον επιούσιον δος ημίν σήμερον_, και πρόκειται για σύνθετο εκ συναρπαγής από τη φράση _επί την ούσαν_ (ημέραν) «τη σημερινή (την παρούσα) ημέρα».
Οι Άγγλοι μεταφράζουν _Give us this day our daily bread_ και στη Βουλγάτα η λέξη μεταφράζεται ως _quotidianus_ «καθημερινός». Κάτι θα ξέρουν οι μελετητές που δεν θεωρούν ότι η προσευχή λέει «δώσε μας σήμερα το αυριανό μας ψωμί». :)

Η _πρώτη_ μου απορία ήταν αν τα λεξικά βοηθούν κάποιον να εντοπίσει το ρήμα τού «τέξεται». Στον Κοραή δεν είχε καθόλου τη φράση και στο ΛΝΕΓ θα τη βρείτε στο λήμμα «τι»…

Μια μεταφραστική πρόταση:
(ουδείς γνωρίζει) *τι τέξεται η επιούσα = what tomorrow will bring*

Έχει πάντως στον Κοραή _έτεκε_ που παραπέμπει στο _τίκτω_ και για την έκφραση *ώδινεν όρος και έτεκε μυν* γράφει:
so much pain for so little gain [literally "the mountain was in labour and gave birth to a mouse"] — _Εργασθήκατε επί έξι μήνες και παρουσιάζετε μία μόνο σελίδα εισήγηση; "Ώδινεν όρος και έτεκεν μυν!" = Is that all you've got to show for six months' work — a one page report? So much pain for so little gain!_

Οι Άγγλοι χρησιμοποιούν συχνά την κυριολεκτική μετάφραση σε διάφορες εκδοχές. Η πιο συχνή: *the mountain laboured and brought forth a mouse*. Από πρόσφατη συζήτηση στο αγγλικό κοινοβούλιο:
That reflects what my hon. and learned Friend the Member for Beaconsfield (Mr. Grieve) said at the outset when he rightly dilated on the grandiloquent claims made by the Prime Minister at the inception of his premiership about how he was going to bring about a great constitutional renewal: he talked about a new settlement using very fine, splendid and high-sounding phrases. We have been through several iterations of draft Bills, White Papers and Green Papers along the way. As my hon. and learned Friend said, *the mountain laboured and brought forth a mouse*—not *a ridiculous mouse*, as the phrase generally has it, but a rag-bag in terms of constitutional reform. To adapt the phrase, it is a modest little Bill with much to be modest about.​
Αυτό το περί «ridiculous mouse» έχει προέλευση τον Οβίδιο, στον οποίο η έκφραση είναι *Parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus*, δηλ. «the mountains will labour, a ridiculous mouse will be born».

Με παραλλαγή της παροιμίας περιγράφει ο Πλούταρχος την απογοήτευση των Αιγυπτίων όταν υποδέχτηκαν τον βασιλιά της Σπάρτης Αγησίλαο:
Ἐπεὶ δὲ κατέπλευσεν εἰς τὴν Αἴγυπτον, εὐθὺς οἱ πρῶτοι τῶν βασιλικῶν ἡγεμόνων καὶ διοικητῶν ἐβάδιζον ἐπὶ ναῦν θεραπεύοντες αὐτόν. ἦν δὲ καὶ τῶν ἄλλων Αἰγυπτίων σπουδή τε μεγάλη καὶ προσδοκία διὰ τοὔνομα καὶ τὴν δόξαν τοῦ Ἀγησιλάου, καὶ συνετρόχαζον ἅπαντες ἐπὶ τὴν θέαν. ὡς δὲ ἑώρων λαμπρότητα μὲν καὶ κατασκευὴν οὐδεμίαν, ἄνθρωπον δὲ πρεσβύτην κατακείμενον ἔν τινι πόᾳ παρὰ τὴν θάλασσαν, εὐτελῆ καὶ μικρὸν τὸ σῶμα, τραχὺ καὶ φαῦλον ἱμάτιον ἀμπεχόμενον, σκώπτειν αὐτοῖς καὶ γελωτοποιεῖν ἐπῄει, καὶ λέγειν ὅτι τοῦτο ἦν τὸ μυθολογούμενον *ὠδίνειν ὄρος, εἶτα μῦν ἀποτεκεῖν*.​
Δεν είναι πάντως αυτή η έκφραση ίδια με το _make a mountain out of a molehill_, όπως μας λέει η αγγλική Wikipedia.

Να κλείσω με θρησκευτικά:

_*η Παρθένος σήμερον τον Υπερούσιον τίκτει = today the Virgin giveth birth to the Transcendent in essence

εκ Παρθένου ετέχθη ο Κύριος = our Lord Jesus Christ was born of the Virgin Mary*_

Το γνωστό «*O άνδρας γεννά, η δε γυναίκα τίκτει*» (ή, κατά Πλάτωνα, «τὸ μὲν θῆλυ τίκτειν, τὸ δὲ ἄρρεν ὀχεύειν» (Πολιτεία, 454.d)) > _*men beget and women bear children.
*_
Σήμερα τα *begat* της Βίβλου έχουν γίνει *was the father of*. Χρησιμοποιούμε το _bear_ π.χ. στη σύνταξη «she bore him two sons», αλλά αλλιώς θα πούμε «she gave birth to a son».

Σταματάω πριν πείτε «μας γκάστρωσες πια» — ρήμα που το ΛΚΝ πιστεύει ότι γράφεται ακόμα _γγαστρώνω_ (από το _εγγαστρώνω_)!


----------

